# Hinge to suit these dimensions?



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I am working backwards because I thought I had a hinge to fit but I was wrong.

Ive painted myself into a 1/2" face frame overlay door. 

what hinge can I use to work?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't really understand what you have done here.According to the drawing you have built a cabinet that has two face frames ?One 1/2" narrower than the other?


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

mako1 said:


> I don't really understand what you have done here.According to the drawing you have built a cabinet that has two face frames ?One 1/2" narrower than the other?


There is 3/4" thick molding on the face frame that should sit roughly flush with the door. That is what limits me to 1/2" overlay.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Now I see what you have done.Took a while to think about it.Blum should have some hinges for your application.Check out their website.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

not gonna lie, blum hinges confuse the crap out of me.

I mean... I think this is a suitable hinge

http://www.pullsdirect.com/blum-71b...hinges-with-110-degree-opening-angle/p1672685

but it requires a 4.5 or 6mm mounting plate to achieve a ~12mm overlay....

so is this the right plate?

http://www.pullsdirect.com/blum-175...ble-center-mount-and-4-5mm-clearance/p1672821

are these 2 compatible?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I would seriously consider a) hinging to the 3/4 trim - should be substantial enough, or b) a non mortise wrap hinge.


----------

